# Coastal Culture Giveaway: Name that Shirt!



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks to 2cool sponsor Coastal Culture for this giveaway! Coastal Culture apparel represents the laid back lifestyle. They specialize in Dri-fit moisture wicking longsleeves, short and long sleeve cotton T's, hats, and visors. They are also the makers of the Texas Saltwater Slammer lure. Coastal Culture products are made in the USA. Designed for fishermen by fishermen. Check out their products and videos at http://www.coastalcultureusa.com










Coastal culture will be giving away a Fisherman's Gear Bonanza. This includes a drifit long sleeve, a short sleeve t-shirt, a hat, one Texas Saltwater Slammer and one Redfish Slammer Crankbait! !! 
Winners will get their choice of designs/colors including their BRAND NEW Houston Texans colored dri fit designs featuring battle red, steel blue and liberty white colors. 


















Now, here is how you enter the drawing. On the main of http://www.coastalcultureusa.com one of their new dri-fit designs is shown with a jumping tarpon. Coastal Culture is looking for help naming that shirt. On this thread, submit your best name for that shirt design. Coastal Culture will choose their favorite name and that person will win the Coastal Culture Fisherman's Gear Bonanza! You have until 02/13 to make a submission. Good luck!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jumping a Silver King

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Poling Tarpon ... only because Poling P oo n did't work.  Thanks Profish00


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

"P oo n T oo n"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Morning Flight


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

tarpon time


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

"Gettin Jumped"


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Flashing silver


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked Up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Catching Air


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Dreamchaser


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Texans Tarpon


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

"Tarpon Thrash"
"Silver Shake"


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"Silver King"


----------



## Jgonz9 (Jun 7, 2012)

Houston TarpANS!


----------



## red11 (May 5, 2011)

"tarponator"


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Aerial Flair


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

wet silver


----------



## mflowers11 (Sep 8, 2004)

Why roll when you can fly!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Throwin' hooks, Gettin' looks


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

Silver Dream


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sterling silver


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*giveaway*

Air Time


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

silver wear


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Fish on!!


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Tarpon-fit


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Call it "Just another day"


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Walking The Bow


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sightcaster*

Sightcaster


----------



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Texans P OON......
POO N Time.....


----------



## ClickItandStickIt (Dec 19, 2012)

Tail Walkin'


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Silver Scream


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gameday Silver


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

BIG Scale Bonanza


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

The Tailgater


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Tarpon Tango
or
Tango with the tarpon


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thong Time


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tailwalkin' Tarpon or
Tailwalkin' Silver


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

nsinning said:


> Thanks to 2cool sponsor Coastal Culture for this giveaway! Coastal Culture apparel represents the laid back lifestyle. They specialize in Dri-fit moisture wicking longsleeves, short and long sleeve cotton T's, hats, and visors. They are also the makers of the Texas Saltwater Slammer lure. Coastal Culture products are made in the USA. Designed for fishermen by fishermen. Check out their products and videos at http://www.coastalcultureusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she need help getting that wedgie out? Please don't disqualify me.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Catch some air with our dri-fit shirts.


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Texas Tail Wagger


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Silver Skies (tarpon, background, and leaping put together)


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Patience rewarded


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Silver Lining


----------



## B-Webb (Sep 5, 2011)

King for a Day


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Tarpon Tales


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

shootin the breeze


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Silver King Sunrise


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Coastal Catching


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

The Coastal Jumper


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

*Chasing Sliver*


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Flippin' and Strippin'


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Patience Rewarded!!!!!!!!!!!! or Rewarded Patience


----------



## BigDog55 (Dec 3, 2012)

Air King


----------



## BTEX (Oct 12, 2008)

Tarpon Tight Rope


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

"Silver Silhouette"


----------



## Troutickler (Feb 22, 2011)

Flight of the king. Or the kings flight


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Tarpon Tamer!


----------



## Wham Shou (Jan 8, 2013)

Kings Ransom


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Just a Normal Day with Coastal Culture


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarpon Tamer


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

My bad didn't read previous post. Tarpon Truce


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Jumping Joy


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Leaping Silver


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

"Knight of the tarpon fight"

"Tarponzilla"

"Taponthreads"


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

Texas silver elite series or just silver elite series


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Hot not sweaty


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi-Ho Silver


----------



## Shiner12 (Jan 27, 2013)

" megalops missle "


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

"Plata Rey"


----------



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Salt "AIR"


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Tail Walker...!


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Silver Twister...!

Tail Dancer...!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

"On the Hunt for Giant Minnows"


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

"Texan's pride"


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Tarpons on Parade


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Contest*

_*"Texas Silver"*_


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Have no idea.... but heres to the woman :brew2::brew2::bounce:


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*shirt giveaway/*

airborne tarpon


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Silver Liquid


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Bow to the King


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

To correct my wrong spelling on entry #64 LOL Sorry..... 

"Tarponthreads"

" Texas Tarponthreads "


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

"Coastal Dreaming"


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Jump Aboard...........a Coastal Culture! (Thats a winner right there!)


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

High Flier'


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

"Bow to the King"


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

100% Pure Silver or Mother Lode


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

What shirt!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Day dream


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

”A good morning”


----------



## Flipper94 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pure Energy


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*What shirt???? *

I had to!!!


----------



## TENRMORE (Apr 10, 2011)

Tarpon Heaven


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Sky King or Silver Sky


----------



## bow'dup365 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tally Tarpon


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Silver Bullet.


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Flying Fish!


----------



## whackem and stackem (Jul 8, 2005)

"THE OBSESSION" or "ULTIMATE OBSESSION"


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Tarpon Two Step


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

"Silver Sunrise"
"Walkin the Silver"
"Silver slayer"
"Tarpon Slayer"


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*shirt name*

JUMP THIS

or

Coastal Culture Collaboration

baynick


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Bow down.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tail Walker


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sliver King Adventure


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Texas Coastal Tradition


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

silver dollar king


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

" Playin Hookie "


----------



## clk (Jan 31, 2013)

Tarp
On!


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

King of the Coast


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

Slammin' the Silver


----------



## superstrike (Oct 25, 2012)

SilverKing Skies


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Keeping it simple.

Silver King.

TH


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Texas Tarpon Hang Time


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Morning Therapy


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

" Tarpon Tamer"
" Taming the Beast"


----------



## texasredhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Tight line flights


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

sliver the silver


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Rise "N" Shine


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*some great names*

Keep em coming in


----------



## 1000marlin (Oct 17, 2010)

Bow to the Beast!


----------



## Cheky (Oct 5, 2009)

_*Fishing and Friends*_
it's a
_*Coastal Culture*_

*OR*

The Sun Never Sets
*Coastal Culture*

*OR*

_Feel the Fight, Not the Heat_
_Coastal Culture Dry Fit_


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Platinum paradise
Timeless tarpon
Simply silver


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

*TarponTex Wear*

TarponTex


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishing Bliss


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Good As It Gets


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That girl sure has a nice tight butt....:biggrin:

Oh...wait...what the hell ?....what tee shirt ?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Coastal king


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I absolutely love the Saltwater Slammer that they make. Looking for a good flock of birds to chunk it into.


----------



## apeters (Jun 17, 2009)

Levitate


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Bow To The King.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

"Texas Pole Dancer"


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Coastal Culture ...Dancing with the King of Fish.


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Or Coastal Culture ...Dreamin'


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Hang Time!


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Tarpon Blues


----------



## reefscraper (Sep 3, 2011)

Air Raid


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Silver Threads


----------



## stevie ray (Jun 12, 2012)

Head shaker


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

"Hang Time"

"Silver Wings"

"Aerial Silver"


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

"So easy Gilbert can do it"


Don't knock it, it won the other contest. hwell:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

New-Tarpon- royal blue/white (back)


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay I'll get serious. How about "*Silver Lining*"?


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Air king


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

nsinning said:


> Thanks to 2cool sponsor Coastal Culture for this giveaway! Coastal Culture apparel represents the laid back lifestyle. They specialize in Dri-fit moisture wicking longsleeves, short and long sleeve cotton T's, hats, and visors. They are also the makers of the Texas Saltwater Slammer lure. Coastal Culture products are made in the USA. Designed for fishermen by fishermen. Check out their products and videos at http://www.coastalcultureusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weathabeater


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

Weathabeater


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

Key West


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

Texas two step

Saltwater Drone

Gulf coast queen


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hail to the King


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*4 days*

4 days left to provide your "named shirt"

Some great names out there.:biggrin:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*name*

By Crackie! cva34


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Today is the last day to enter!!
We will pick a winner tomorrow!!


----------



## texasredhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Unforgettable flight


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We have a winner!*

Thank you to Coastal Culture for offering this great giveaway and thanks to all who entered. Here is a list of all entrants:

1.	Smackdaddy53
2.	saltie dawg
3.	Profish00
4.	bill
5.	beenfishingyet
6.	NOCREEK
7.	John_B_1
8.	Part Timer
9.	texas two guns
10.	bigbarr
11.	ReelAttitude
12.	blackmagic
13.	Jgonz9
14.	red11
15.	Txpintal
16.	spanky123
17.	mflowers11
18.	Jfolm
19.	JJTTraylor
20.	Therky42
21.	txteltech
22.	esc
23.	David.
24.	HAYWIREZ
25.	The_Outrider
26.	TxDave
27.	wahoo
28.	fishngolf
29.	ClickItandStickIt
30.	Mr Duck
31.	Diesel57
32.	Pet Spoon
33.	LDS
34.	chickenboy
35.	shaggydog
36.	rockwalker
37.	mobandit
38.	Team Burns
39.	aquafowlr
40.	nupe2k6
41.	B-Webb
42.	yakity
43.	fishinmajician
44.	matterboy123
45.	Drundel
46.	h.f.d.firedog
47.	Poolman
48.	coach57
49.	Texxan1
50.	BigDog55
51.	BTEX
52.	sharkchum
53.	Troutickler
54.	Mr. Breeze
55.	Wham Shou
56.	Andco
57.	El ROJO LOCO
58.	rjc1982
59.	ShadyCajin
60.	Fish fur
61.	Leo
62.	Dae1201
63.	Shiner12
64.	Troutsnatcher
65.	Da Hammer
66.	byte-me
67.	El Capitan de No Fish
68.	Littlebeer
69.	mud minnow n switch blade
70.	JWS.HOOKEM
71.	wet dreams
72.	trout tracker2
73.	CalebHarp
74.	omgidk
75.	fishingwithhardheadkings
76.	PBD539
77.	DrumRunSteve
78.	ss mudminnow
79.	patwilson
80.	Texican89
81.	Flipper94
82.	tattoo1
83.	TENRMORE
84.	StangGang
85.	bow'dup365
86.	Joker74
87.	Mike Stegall
88.	24Buds
89.	baynick
90.	2013Shoalcat
91.	HydraSports
92.	Miles2Fish
93.	fisheyesdm
94.	surfisher
95.	TioJaime
96.	clk
97.	dpeck
98.	bigred63
99.	superstrike
100.	Trouthunter
101.	JakeNeil
102.	Flounder_Pounder
103.	texasredhunter
104.	DeerSlayerToo
105.	peckerwood
106.	sb
107.	1000marlin
108.	Cheky
109.	RedHeadFisher
110.	ERIC_K
111.	Colorado
112.	Sea-Slug
113.	Bocephus
114.	rippin lips
115.	Mike77015
116.	apeters
117.	willsoonbfishin
118.	Roofish
119.	A1
120.	Fishinista
121.	reefscraper
122.	stevie ray
123.	saltwatersensations
124.	Bull Red
125.	deerslayer64d
126.	cedar trout
127.	jgmorales
128.	jmhall87
129.	cva34

and the winner is....

*30. Mr Duck!*

Congratulations Mr Duck! Please check your private messages where we have sent you a message on how to claim your prize.

Thanks again for all participants and to Coastal Culture. Be sure to keep your eye out for more 2cool giveaways in the near future!


----------

